
Webpack and AWS Lambda done easy - wwwy3y3
https://github.com/Canner/lambda-webpack-zip
======
wwwy3y3
Hi developers.

My team open sourced a simple tool we used to deploy our es6 code to AWS
Lambda.

Simple API with webpack settings, returned with zip file path

Nothing else complicated

